# What's a fair price for this 2001 2300?



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I was looking to pick up a road bike for training and some 30-50 mi rides as time and weather allow.

A friend of a friend has this 2001 2300 for sale because he is moving. It looks in ok shape. He says it only has less than 500 mi on it.

The size is right, but I have not been on it. What is a reasonable price?
View attachment 197526


View attachment 197527


View attachment 197528


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmmm... Is that a "Trek"? The decals are unclear on this.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

drdiaboloco said:


> Hmmm... Is that a "Trek"? The decals are unclear on this.



It matches the bike in this link:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QUICKBIKE/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2001&Brand=Trek&Model=2300&Type=bike

Trek's website didn't go back to 2001


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

Assuming everything pictured is included, pump, computer , seat bag, pedals and assuming that is a full ultegra build and it it doesn't need a lot of work. 

I wouldn't pay more than 5-600...but then again I wouldn't buy it in the first place. Some might argue more some may argue less but thats my take if I was looking for a 9 yrs used ride. Of course as usual, anything is too much if it doesnt fit...make sure it fits you well. .


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

ziscwg said:


> It matches the bike in this link


Ummm... Okay. Thanks for the link, but I was making a different point entirely.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

drdiaboloco said:


> Ummm... Okay. Thanks for the link, but I was making a different point entirely.


It does match the link I think it might just be a trek, if it had a few more larger decals we would know for sure!


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

drdiaboloco said:


> Ummm... Okay. Thanks for the link, but I was making a different point entirely.


Oh, sorry, sarcasm on the large decals...................
I was kind of in that "dumb people at work mode" reading that.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Ask him about the damage to the right rear seat stay. Looks like the bike was crashed, but there are no marks on the rear deraileur. 

Also: check the computer for the actual milage. The brake wear on the rims doesn't look like 500 miles....


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I past on this bike and went with a last year close out on a Cannondale Six. 

View attachment 197981


I liked a Trek also, but no one in my area seem to have my size at the time.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Very pretty Cannondale! That's a *great* color. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Ultegra running gear, Rolf wheelset, accessories already in place...still it's 9 years old. 
I'd do $400.-$450. tops. That'd be a good price in my opinion. 

For me, $500. is too close to a spanking' brand new Trek 1.1 that'll come with a lifetime warranty 
and 5 years on the Bonty parts for just $150. more. Add $100. for brand new accessories 
and pick up the bike on sale for 10% off, and you're talking $750. (with Shimano R540 pedals) 
max for brand new bike that's frame is eons above that 2300.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

drdiaboloco said:


> Hmmm... Is that a "Trek"? The decals are unclear on this.


You're so f'n funny! Did you come up with that all by yourself, cupcake™? 

To the OP: 9 year old aluminum frame. 500 tops if perfect. Then start taking $ off for everything that needs attention.

HTH
zac


----------

